# Asons property preservation



## chelle33 (May 3, 2013)

HAS ANYONE HEARD OF THIS COMPANY. THEY CALLED ME TODAY SAID I WAS ON SOME LIST AND THAT THEY HAD A NEW CONTRACT IN MY STATE. SHE ALSO STATED THAT THEY PAY AS YOU COMPLETE THE WORK. I DON'T KNOW SOUNDS TO GOOD TO BE TRUE. A COMPANY PAYING YOU FOR THE WORK AS YOU COMPLETE IT THE SAME DAY OR THE DAY AFTER. HEY GUYS LET ME KNOW IF YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THEM


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Sorry never heard of them


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

We've worked with them for a while now. Their typical prices are better than a regional but less than a national. Being rural we were able to negotiate pricing as they had a need and no one to complete the work for them. They do indeed pay in full within 72 hours of completion. Not much volume but no issues either.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

While pay/go sounds nice what that tells me is they know they are offering very low pay outs. 
And the only way to induce any one to work for them is to go this route.

I highly doubt you'll find any industry veterans working for a company like this.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Other than the fees I've actually never heard negative about them...
People say they are one of the better organizations they work with...
If you can work with their fees that is....


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

Their work is all HUD. If you know the allowables you can negotiate well with them. If you're a "price list" company, not so much. They are one of the few companies who pay well for "out of area" trip charges. You always know ahead of time what you're going to be paid as it is on the work order. Compared to most of the DBs out there, they at least are willing to negotiate prices.


----------



## jjw property managemet (Apr 10, 2015)

chelle33 said:


> HAS ANYONE HEARD OF THIS COMPANY. THEY CALLED ME TODAY SAID I WAS ON SOME LIST AND THAT THEY HAD A NEW CONTRACT IN MY STATE. SHE ALSO STATED THAT THEY PAY AS YOU COMPLETE THE WORK. I DON'T KNOW SOUNDS TO GOOD TO BE TRUE. A COMPANY PAYING YOU FOR THE WORK AS YOU COMPLETE IT THE SAME DAY OR THE DAY AFTER. HEY GUYS LET ME KNOW IF YOU KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THEM



We worked for them recently, They do pay but the pay is too low to work for when you have to pay someone or pay for you gas and taxes and materials. the pay for the NJ area.



we are working with a company now which is great and in the same market area, we are going doing a lot of work in plenty of states and our rates are better than Asons. and we also pay in 72 hours.


----------

